# ATF/Conress/NRA Dealing-Shotguns This Time



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just can't wrap my head around this so here's some links
Rumor: New Legislation Coming to Widen "Sporting Purposes" Definition, Ban "Special" Ammo Import - The Truth About Guns
UPDATED ATF classification compromise to redefine sporting use - Page 3 - The AK Files Forums
ATF classification compromise to redefine sporting use, ban certain ammo imports - National gun rights | Examiner.com

NRA says they know nothing about this.:68:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great post. What a mess. Hard to be in the fore front of second amendment rights and be oblivious to these things. It appears to me to be very necessary to take the power of what is legal and what is not out of the hands of unelected beurocrats.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The NRA _says_ they knew nothing about this.

The original story: Sipsey Street Irregulars: SSI Exclusive: Negotiating Rights Away. Cynical Secret "Deal With The Devil" Confirmed. NRA, ATF& bi-partisan group of politicians agree to save ATF from itself and widen the definition of "sporting purposes." "A hole big en

His follow-up story:
Sipsey Street Irregulars: The art of the non-denial denial and the demand for the names of our sources.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Great post. What a mess. Hard to be in the fore front of second amendment rights and be oblivious to these things. It appears to me to be very necessary to take the power of what is legal and what is not out of the hands of unelected beurocrats.


I agree emphatically! The EPA and the BLM are prime examples.


----------

